# Racing Chip Bands



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

I am trying to order some blue chip bands, does anyone know if Unikon has different colors availble for sale? The reason I ask is everyone in my club for the last few years has green ones, the Unikon site I was on didnt have the information available or I just couldnt find it. Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Roy


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Why Blue???????
Call cbspigeon.com they have several colors


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2010)

heres their actual site of their chipband page  http://www.cbspigeon.com/supplies/timers/


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

sky tx said:


> Why Blue???????
> Call cbspigeon.com they have several colors


I got blue vanity bands this year and I want the chips to match there bands *laughs* yea i know


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

LokotaLoft said:


> heres their actual site of their chipband page  http://www.cbspigeon.com/supplies/timers/


Thank you very much...i would have checked CBS but I thought they stopped selling this stuff...guess i had bad info...thanks again.


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

For some reason I thought the chip bands cost over a $1 apiece...good to see there only .15 cents.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Unikon only sells green.


----------



## Young Bird (May 2, 2007)

The CBS site says that there chips are for Bricon. It is .15 cents for just the band no chip included the stick chip that goes in the band is $2.15 so it works out to $2.30 for both.


----------



## Bluecheckard (Jun 23, 2008)

CBS no longer sells Unikon chips and clocks. unikon chips only comes in light green and dark green color.


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Paint*

I have seen them painted! Some of the top flyers in my club have painted bands (Chip rings) so I guess it works?
Jack


----------



## Aviephile (Oct 25, 2009)

*Labels*

Hi Roy!
Another possibility might be labels. I don't know what's available for your chip rings, but for my Benzing rings I'm using custom printed labels (Name, Location and Phone Number). The labels just happen to be blue, to match the id bands. ;-}
I got the labels from Seigels (sp).
Cheers! Bill


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

Aviephile said:


> Hi Roy!
> Another possibility might be labels. I don't know what's available for your chip rings, but for my Benzing rings I'm using custom printed labels (Name, Location and Phone Number). The labels just happen to be blue, to match the id bands. ;-}
> I got the labels from Seigels (sp).
> Cheers! Bill


Thank you everybody for your responses, I e-mailed Unikon to see if there anyway to order custom blue...thanks again everyone, i will share the feedback if they get back to me.

Roy


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Just another reason why people like to use "BENZING" you can get the bands in red or blue or green if you like to band your hens and cocks that way, or a certain family of birds!


----------

